# Left and right misses, Tightening my groups



## csssys1 (Aug 24, 2009)

what poundage are you using? if you are using too much poundage for yourself, you will doddle on your target. at that yardage just the littlest of errors will throw you off a bit, i've been shooting a d loop for quite sometime and if installed correctly. to me it was like night and day, my accuracy immediately increased. im not familiar with your bow but i dont think your d loop would cause a left or right miss. hope this helps :darkbeer:


----------



## southsoundjeff (Jan 13, 2007)

*left-and-right errors....*

I guess I should ask how much error are we talking about???
From my experience, left and right misses are caused mostly by 2 things- 
1) torque-ing the grip on the riser, and 
2) having the string/fletching touch the face.

Possible the arrow has spine issues, but doubtful.
Not impossible though- I just found that by going just a bit stiffer on the spine of my shafts, that I now group close enough to require re-fletching every session. I will now be shooting different spots every shot.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*left and right misses*

I am shooting a bow madness, 65lbs and 28 inch DL. My arrows are GT 55-70ex hunters fletched with blazers. My rest is a whisker biscuit. I want to try a NAP quick tune, do you think this would help me? I am also considering going to the rayzar feathers for vanes. I am using this bow for white tails only but also want to maybe shoot a 3d or two, but with my set up so far neither of these activities are acceptable are ethical, Iam wanting to get as much accuracy as I can out of this bow, so any help would be appreciated! Thanks BH.:sad:


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

what sight do you use ? does it have a level ? do you use it?


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*sight?*

I am using a bone collector Apex sight with a level. I do use it but do not find myself worrying about the level. I am using a g5 peep which has a large hole. Would going to a smaller peep help? Thanks BH


----------



## tmfries (Jul 25, 2010)

Smaller peeps are better for accuracy, however, in low light hunting situations its much harder to see your game. I'd prob stick with the g5 you have if this is a hunting setup. 

You never answered the above questions, how far left and right? I'm not a bow expert but I've never heard of a bow problem that will cause both left and right misses. My guess is shooting form. Try shooting at an archery shop and have one of the experienced guys check your form.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

bhuntin said:


> I am shooting a bow madness, 65lbs and 28 inch DL. My arrows are GT 55-70ex hunters fletched with blazers. My rest is a whisker biscuit. I want to try a NAP quick tune, do you think this would help me? I am also considering going to the rayzar feathers for vanes. I am using this bow for white tails only but also want to maybe shoot a 3d or two, but with my set up so far neither of these activities are acceptable are ethical, Iam wanting to get as much accuracy as I can out of this bow, so any help would be appreciated! Thanks BH.:sad:


i have a nap quictune 360 capture rest and i am very pleased with it i can flip my bow upside down and the arrow is still in place only way to bump the arrow loose is to jerk the bow pretty hard and if you have that much buck fever i suggest not hunting at all.....
i had the same issue as you when i was in archery club in skool and the instucter at the range told me i was shooting and trying to move the bow over to see were i hit, he told me when i release make sure my hand with the release pulls back behind my head and forget about looking for were my shot was and that corrected my left right misses. also if your release hand is moving to the right or left or forward after the release of the bow string that may be a habbit of trying to see were the arrow hit right after the shot, calm down foeget about trying to see were the arrow is going to hit and just aim and shoot is what works best for me.


----------



## adebord30183 (Mar 22, 2009)

I shoot a PSE Omen with a Whisker biscuit and have been putting shots out to 60 in very tight groups. I have a D loop and found it increased my accuracy when I started using one. I would recommend insuring your anchor point is the same every time you shoot. Make sure not to torque and just relax. I had a lot of panic at these distances and sometimes over thought them. Shoot it as if it was 20 yards and dont worry with the distance. It will smooth out.:darkbeer:


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks all for the help. Will keep ya informed ,BH


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

couple suggestions...

1. Stop torquing the crap out of the bow

2. You are punching the release or releasing to quickly because you are afraid of the loop and aren't lining up your shot

3. Get a string stop, it will help a bit


----------

